# THE MACALLAN MASTERS OF PHOTOGRAPHY COMPETITION



## 4Nines (Feb 25, 2011)

As part of the Albert Watson edition of The Masters of Photography this year, The Macallan have launched the first Macallan Masterclass photography competition. Photographer enthusiasts are invited to upload their finest photographs that celebrate the theme of great journeys, whether it be from travels or a special moment showing a passage of time from one stage to another.

The top ten photographs, as voted for by the public, will then be judged by Albert Watson himself, who will choose a first, second, third and a highly commended entry. Prizes include the ultimate trip to Scotland, Nikon digital camera equipment and a 12-month subscription to Digital Camera magazine. The closing date is 29th April 2011. 

To enter the Macallan Masters competition and to vote on the photographs, go to www.themastersofphotography.com.


----------



## 4Nines (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's a nice example of the competition:


----------



## PhotoPoser (Mar 4, 2011)

Not only this photo contest, but a whisky tasting sponsored by Macallan in my city later this month.  Thanks!


----------



## 4Nines (Mar 4, 2011)

PhotoPoser said:


> Not only this photo contest, but a whisky tasting sponsored by Macallan in my city later this month.  Thanks!



Yeah it's the best of both worlds


----------



## LauraMac (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, it is indeed the best of both worlds! The Competition has had some excellent entries so far. The Macallan are now looking to increase the community-voted shortlist from 10-20, so there's even more of a chance to get your photo in front of Albert Watson.

If you are a huge fan of the Macallan... the top prize (the VIP trip to Scotland) includes a stay at Easters Elchies House - The Macallan's home - and the famed Six Pillar meal. Not to be missed


----------



## 4Nines (Mar 14, 2011)

LauraMac said:


> Yes, it is indeed the best of both worlds! The Competition has had some excellent entries so far. The Macallan are now looking to increase the community-voted shortlist from 10-20, so there's even more of a chance to get your photo in front of Albert Watson.
> 
> If you are a huge fan of the Macallan... the top prize (the VIP trip to Scotland) includes a stay at Easters Elchies House - The Macallan's home - and the famed Six Pillar meal. Not to be missed



I could handle a nice little trip to the Macallan home


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 22, 2011)

Residents of California can't enter? Did I read that correctly?


----------



## PhotoCarp (Mar 23, 2011)

mortovismo said:


> Residents of California can't enter? Did I read that correctly?


Like everything else, whiskey and photo contests have been known to cause cancer in the State of California.


----------



## LauraMac (Apr 14, 2011)

Mortovismo - unfortunately, residents of California are unable to enter the competition, as you pointed out. This is down to local competition regulations that are beyond The Macallan's control. Sorry to disappoint! This does not however stop you from treating yourself to a bottle of 12 yo Sherry Oak 

Laura


----------



## LauraMac (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd let you all know, in case you weren't already aware of this, that the shortlist has been increased from 10 to 20. There are even better odds now for getting your photograph in front of Albert Watson himself. 

The site has had some fantastic entries this week, here are a few select examples for you:









How many of you have entered or are planning to enter? 

Laura


----------



## rehab (Apr 14, 2011)

contemplating it, but its a short deadline now and i want to shoot something specifically for this.


----------



## LauraMac (Apr 14, 2011)

rehab said:


> contemplating it, but its a short deadline now and i want to shoot something specifically for this.


 
Great to hear that you're thinking of entering rehab  The competition doesn't close til the end of June, so that's still quite a bit of time. I understand what you mean about wanting to shoot something specifically for the competition. The theme of Great Journeys is a very interesting and broad theme and it almost makes you want to take a trip or holiday to get a few great shots!


----------



## Rao Katrag (May 1, 2011)

is this a competition?


----------



## riverstone images (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## kfvanc (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone see the top voted pic on the site? It has over 1,900 votes. Maybe I'm missing something but I wasn't impressed and saw hundreds of other entries


----------



## jennifer85 (Jul 24, 2011)

riverstone images said:
			
		

> Yes



Very inquisit


----------



## RobDingwall (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interesting, but what exactly is trying to be said here?


----------



## JohhanLee84 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's good to see the macallan photography competition...  nice to be here in the forums and hope to enjoy here


----------

